# Think Tank > Austrian Economics / Economic Theory >  Our Austrian/Libertarian boys will be on Glenn Beck tomorrow.

## haaaylee

Cancelled show today with Rand, Ron, Peter & John Stossel will broadcast tomorrow instead. !

----------


## dr. hfn

amazing lineup!  We must keep doing our thing!

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

Can't wait to watch! Will be exciting seeing our views flow to the masses. Let them come and join us like wildebeast congregating before the mass migration. Who's ready to stampede all over Washington?

----------


## Joe3113

Used to blur the line between real opposition and astro turf pawns of the elite.

Of course you don't refuse to go on, Ron and others would talk anywhere...

Just saying though.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

think this is today...

-t

----------


## Flash

Today, not tomorrow.

----------


## Dieseler

1o minutes to WopneR...

----------


## TXcarlosTX

live feed?

----------


## erowe1

I hope he asks them about medical licensure.

----------


## 0zzy

Think this shooting will cancel it once again? They aren't giving it as much attention prob not.

----------


## PBrady

All 4 are going to be on?! I know about Peter, but not the others.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> live feed?


My question as well..

----------


## GunnyFreedom

on now!

----------


## TXcarlosTX

any link to live feed?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> any link to live feed?


never seen one before... Nap is talking about Ft Hood now

----------


## PBrady

I don't know what type of live feed there normally is, but try this:

http://tinychat.com/ronpaulforums

I just set up my camera and turned it around on my tv. Dunno what the quality will be on your end. Worth a shot, I suppose.

----------


## TXcarlosTX

http://freetubetv.net/index.php?view=1Zm94bmV3cw

i found this, working ok for me

----------


## GunnyFreedom

NAP KlCKING TAlL!!!

----------


## MsDoodahs

I was listening from the kitchen while fixing supper.

I heard Judge rocking it and had to come to the livingroom and stand there in awe of that man's rant.

OMG.

And ... WOW.

GO JUDGE!!!!!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I was listening from the kitchen while fixing supper.
> 
> I heard Judge rocking it and had to come to the livingroom and stand there in awe of that man's rant.
> 
> OMG.
> 
> And ... WOW.
> 
> GO JUDGE!!!!!


One of the best Nap mini-rants I have ever heard on government failing to obey the Constitution.

----------


## Dieseler

Very good segment.

----------


## haaaylee

> Today, not tomorrow.




I posted this yesterday, that is why it said "tomorrow"

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Ron Paul on next.

----------


## DirtMcGirt

man this is like our very on station today...

----------


## Cowlesy

Amazing Judge Napolitano monologue on the loss of freedom.

----------


## Uriel999

> man this is like our very on station today...


Seriously did they somehow sneak Freedom Watch onto Fox today? lol

----------


## DirtMcGirt

holy crap-  we just need Lew and the whole gang would be on the boob tube....

----------


## haaaylee

On love Ron's grin when Rand is speaking, so cute.

----------


## PBrady

Ron looks a lot older when Rand is on the split screen :-)

----------


## Uriel999

> On love Ron's grin when Rand is speaking, so cute.


It has to be nice passing on the torch to his son.




> Ron looks a lot older when Rand is on the split screen :-)


lol, yeah, but he has young ideas!

----------


## Uriel999

best episode of Glenn Beck evvarrrr!

----------


## Dieseler

Wow!
Lets Hijack the Republican Party and Fox News!

----------


## sofia

> best episode of Glenn Beck evvarrrr!


the judge just gave the Pauls and Schiff a HUGE audience of conservatives to speak to. Something Beck should have done but wont!

stay sick glen....stay sick.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Ron looks a lot older when Rand is on the split screen :-)


Hey!  All the NC people are coming out all over the place!  what's up with all this?  District 49 needs youuu!

Where were all these NC'ers the last two years we've been missing all these votes in the GOP conventions by like 1 or 2 people??!!??

I'm assuming that at least several of the NC'ers coming out of hiding on the RPF's actually WERE with us at the conventions, and I just haven't connected screen-names to real-persons yet.

----------


## PBrady

> the judge just gave the Pauls and Schiff a HUGE audience of conservatives to speak to. Something Beck should have done but wont!
> 
> stay sick glen....stay sick.


The Judge exemplifies the few positive qualities of Glenn, takes out all the bad, then fills in all the gaps.

Go Judge!

----------


## sofia

> The Judge exemplifies the few positive qualities of Glenn, takes out all the bad, then fills in all the gaps.
> 
> Go Judge!


gotta love the judges game of internal subversion at FOX

as soon as glen got sick he wasted ZERO time in getting Paul, Paul, and Schiff....

His quaote of Lindsey Graham bashing Ron Paul will do wonders in getting Beck supporters on board with us....

Beck already taught them to hate Graham.

----------


## PBrady

> Hey!  All the NC people are coming out all over the place!  what's up with all this?  District 49 needs youuu!
> 
> Where were all these NC'ers the last two years we've been missing all these votes in the GOP conventions by like 1 or 2 people??!!??
> 
> I'm assuming that at least several of the NC'ers coming out of hiding on the RPF's actually WERE with us at the conventions, and I just haven't connected screen-names to real-persons yet.


I donated to your campaign in one of the threads you started. I'll be happy to help out (physically) with anything you need when I can.

My family has only been down here for 2 years. I went to school in NY during most of that. Now I'm at State, so I'll be able to campaign during the midterms.

Also, I'm registered as unaffiliated. My family is all a bunch of democrats. I think registering Republican would have been too big of a shock!

----------


## anaconda

tube yet?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I donated to your campaign in one of the threads you started. I'll be happy to help out (physically) with anything you need when I can.
> 
> My family has only been down here for 2 years. I went to school in NY during most of that. Now I'm at State, so I'll be able to campaign during the midterms.
> 
> Also, I'm registered as unaffiliated. My family is all a bunch of democrats. I think registering Republican would have been too big of a shock!


LOL!  seriously thanks -- it wasn't really you I was referring to, your location just reminded me...that...I am starting to see NC'er pop up all over the place on RPF's lately.  I mean everywhere.  I felt like a lonely little Carolinian on here since 07, the rare NC'er every now and then, but now it's everywhere and all the time.  It's just a little mind-boggling 

Yeah, I was unaffiliated my whole life until December 2007 I registered Republican for the first time to fight for RP on the inside.

----------


## Arklatex

I missed it!!!!!!

----------


## Uriel999

> I missed it!!!!!!


PHAIL! 

It will be tubed I am sure.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

The elected officials of both parties are doing it, they are shredding the Constitution.  They don't read the Constitution, and they openly mock it.

WOW!!!

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Great show!

Would have been better if the first 7 min hadn't been given to what everyone is sick and tired of hearing about.... 

Who was the critter asked about Health care? - he introduced an enumerated powers act!  This we need to follow and support!

Too bad Paul & Paul - the 2 docs didn't get a question about Health care, but still a fantastic episode!

2 Big things mentioned I had no clue about (really rate for a Beck show) :

1) Another Health Care rally tomm in front of the capital at noon or 1pm?  anyone know? - like Thurs, but less publicity.

2) ACORN HQ got raided! - YEAH!

Keep it up Judge!, and yeah Glen - do get well, but take your time recuperating.  You really shouldn't strain yourself.... 

-t

----------


## MsDoodahs

where is the tube?

----------


## AuH20

> The elected officials of both parties are doing it, they are shredding the Constitution. * They don't read the Constitution, and they openly mock it.*
> WOW!!!


along with some media personalities on Comedy Central. I am counting down the days when they'll be on their knees crying for a full restoration of the consitution. They are so deluded it's not funny.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

*AWESOME!  GRAND SLAM Episode...* don't forget to let your TV glued friends and family to watch the rebroadcast tonight.      

Oh man the Judge took a Shot at NEOCON Lindsey Graham and his RINO quote. GREAT 

I wonder if US Senator Lindsey Graham will be calling the BOSSES at NEWS CORP?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

This should be the entire show, I think....  haven't had time to watch all of them to confirm...

YouTube - Glenn Beck-11-06-09-A

YouTube - Glenn Beck-11-06-09-B

YouTube - Glenn Beck-11-06-09-C

YouTube - Glenn Beck-11-06-09-D

YouTube - Glenn Beck-11-06-09-E

YouTube - Glenn Beck-11-06-09-F

----------


## ClayTrainor

Thanks for the 'tubes Gunny, the Judge did amazing this time around.  Judge Nap is one of my hero's, for sure.  They should just fire beck and replace him with the Judge, in my perfect world

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Thanks for the 'tubes Gunny, the Judge did amazing this time around.  Judge Nap is one of my hero's, for sure.  They should just fire beck and replace him with the Judge, in my perfect world


Hear here!

Well, really, better off pushing out one of the worser ones with Beck, really.  Fire Bill O'really  and put on Napalitano, and replace Shammity with Beck.  Beck is marginal, but way WAY better than Shammity.

----------


## Dieseler

> Hear here!
> 
> Well, really, better off pushing out one of the worser ones with Beck, really.  Fire Bill O'really  and put on Napalitano, and replace Shammity with Beck.  Beck is marginal, but way WAY better than Shammity.


I agree, I just can not figure out how in the heck that, lol, as you called him "Shammity", I can't see what Fox sees in him or anyone else sees in him for that matter. I hear he has quite a following though.
Judge definitely should have a show, heck give him a late nigh spot, anything. Judge would compete with any of the late night personalities and win.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> The elected officials of both parties are doing it, they are shredding the Constitution.  They don't read the Constitution, and they openly mock it.
> 
> WOW!!!


The Federal Government has always shredded the Constitution. It has always been up to the States to use Nullification and Interposition to keep the Fed in check. Obviously, it's time for us to educate ourselves and use our legal authority to restore our liberty. It would seem, that you have at least a slight bit of awareness since you are running for State Legislature. You can enact such legislation as the Principles of 98', SC Tariff Nullification, and Fugitive Slave Nullification. We also have the duty and right of Interposition. 

Sadly, it seems this movement is rather interested in the power play of the Federal Government. Perhaps driven by the indoctrination of our educational system unaware of the legal articles, and authority that would strip from that State all unconstitutionality. Of course they don't teach about any Nullification or Interposition in school, and if they do its made mockingly, or that it somehow is "against the law". 

If we truly want liberty, we need to elect like-minded individuals to State Legislatures and Governorships so they can use that authority.

----------

